

Internet Star @ Least 473 Years Old - bbg
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/internet-star-least-473-years-old/

======
andrewljohnson
I love to hear the etymology of internet signs. The smiley face allegedly
spawned from my alma mater.

It was nice to hear the originator of the email sign give such a practical
answer at the end of the article too :)

